
Introducing Ellp, a New Device Helper - EllpLimited
http://www.ellp.com
======
EllpLimited
Story: A bunch of tech enthusiasts based on the sunny island of Malta are
creating a new and effortless way to simplify users’ device experience
forever. With all life’s complexities, the Ellp team went back to basics and
came up with an easy-to-use tool that empowers busy people to set their own
rules and easily automate a vast number of day-to-day device tasks, for free.

Inspired by the If-this-then-that concept applied to connect apps, Ellp uses
simple logic to automate tasks that are specifically carried out on people’s
devices - simplifying technology for everyone. What if users could
automatically save their tagged Facebook photos to a preferred folder? How
about getting notified when downloading the same file multiple times, taking
up precious space? Or better still, what if YouTube opens up each time a user
plugs in their headphones? With Ellp the possibilities are endless.

How does it work? Ellp automates activities based on a series of triggers and
actions around internet, social media, online protection, storage space,
multimedia, performance and more. The automation process is simple: 1\. The
user selects the tasks they want to automate 2\. Edits according to their
liking 3\. Starts enjoying a smoother device experience

Ellp is intended to make automation available and accessible to everyone.
Whether tech savvy or a casual user - Ellp suits all. “Staying true to our
core values, we want to present a product that simplifies people's lives by
paving the way for a better device experience. Ellp is the one tool you need
to ensure that your device is automatically handling routine and critical
tasks around one's online activities, social media, photos, device
performance, and much more.” - Gilbert Camilleri CEO of Ellp.

Good News: Ellp is collecting email addresses for those that would like early
access to the Beta Version to be released in mid-October. By simply sharing
Ellp with their friends, the user will also be able to unlock a cool bonus
feature! Ramping up their position as they share with friends. The top 10
referrers will join the VIP team, earning access to other gifts! The product
will first be available on Windows with the aim to launch Ellp on Android and
iOS / Mac in 2017.

Sign-up now: www.ellp.com

Contact: Kristina Grech Organization: Ellp™ Phone Number: (+356) 79205362
Email: pr@ellp.com Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/ellp](https://twitter.com/ellp) Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/EllpMe](https://www.facebook.com/EllpMe) Press link:
[http://www.ellp.com/press/](http://www.ellp.com/press/)

